# ISO ideas for Tornado costumes...



## dolphinslady (Oct 20, 2003)

I would like for my 3 yo twin girls to be 'Twinsters' (instead of 'Twisters') for Halloween. I thought about taking a gray or black pillow case and cutting a hole for their head...then attaching little animals/houses, etc. so when they turn around everything spins. But I need some more ideas.

Any thoughts on how to get a swirl effect to make the pillow case look a little more like a tornado? I guess I could just make the bottom a little more 'tight'...

I also thought I'd make some kind of a hat and put cotton balls to simulate a cloud...

What's everyone think?

Cheryl


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

That sounds like such a great idea...how about using some soft gray mesh material to attach the the items...the mesh should flow freely, and might also give the illusion of dust and debris?


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

You could make a smaller hoop for the bottom and a larger hoop for the top. I would suggest it be something like the flexiable "boning" that is used in corsett making. Bring the upper hoop out away from their bodies. You could keep it up on their shoulders by adding shoulder straps. Then you would just need to cut holes for their arms. Take fabric paint in shades of gray and paint the swirls on the fabric. I love the idea of adding the little animals and houses.Just a suggestion , hope it helps.

If you can make it to my door you deserve candy!


----------

